# dataFEED Secure Integration Server - OPC UA Aggregation Server



## Softing_IA (14 September 2018)

*Das neue Produkt dataFEED Secure Integration Server von  Softing ermöglicht die hochsichere und effiziente Einbindung  von Daten aus Automatisierungsnetzen in innovative IoT-Lösungen. 

* dataFEED Secure Integration Server kommt an der Schnittstelle von IT  und Automatisierungsnetzen zum Einsatz und ermöglicht die  Zusammenfassung von Daten aus mehreren Quellen in einem Server. Sowohl  auf die Client- als auch auf der Server-Seite kommt der OPC  UA-Interoperabilitätsstandard zum Einsatz; die erfassten Daten lassen  sich frei konfigurierbar in einem OPC UA-Namensraum aggregieren. Der  Zugriff von Client-Anwendungen auf die aggregierten Daten wird über  Zugriffsrechte kontrolliert. Dabei können unterschiedliche Anwendungen  mit jeweils eigenen Zertifikaten bzw. eigenen Zugriffsrechten arbeiten.  dataFEED Secure Integration Server bietet darüber hinaus weitere  Sicherheitsmerkmale wie die automatische Erkennung von DoS (Denial of  Service)-Angriffen oder eine Filterung des Zugriffs auf der Basis  konfigurierbarer IP-Adressen.


 Anwender profitieren von der erhöhten Sicherheit sowie der  effizienten Konfiguration ihrer IoT-Lösungen. Dies gilt insbesondere  dann, wenn in komplexeren IoT-Lösungen mehrere Anwendungen auf  identische Datenquellen zugreifen und wenn über die Lebenszeit der  Anlage mit Änderungen in der Anlage oder in der IT zu rechnen ist.
 „In IoT-Lösungen wird die richtige Architektur für die  IT/OT-Integration zunehmend zu einer strategischen Frage“, so Andreas  Röck, Product Manager IoT. „OPC UA ist mittlerweile bei vielen Anbietern  sowohl in den Geräten als auch in IT-Anwendungen als Standard gesetzt.  Mit dataFEED Secure Integration Server gestatten wir Endanwendern, in  einer solchen Umgebung die Schnittstelle von IT und OT sicher und  effizient zu gestalten und flexibel auf kurze Innovationszyklen in der  IT zu reagieren.“




dataFEED Secure Integration Server ist nicht nur für den Einsatz  durch Endanwender geeignet. Maschinen- und Anlagenbauer können damit  eine standardisierte und einfach in Richtung IT integrierbare  Schnittstelle für Anlagen oder Anlagenteile bereitstellen.
 dataFEED Secure Integration Server ist bei ersten Pilotkunden bereits  produktiv im Einsatz und ab sofort kommerziell verfügbar. Kunden können  zwischen unterschiedlichen Preismodellen (Kaufmodell oder Mietmodell)  wählen.


 Weitere Informationen zu dataFEED Secure Integration Server:
https://data-intelligence.softing.c...plattform/datafeed-secure-integration-server/

Informationen zu den dataFEED-Produkten und -Lösungen von Softing:
https://data-intelligence.softing.com/products/


----------

